# 125 gallon tank ideas



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hello guys im trying to get a 125 gallon tank right now could anybody give me help with ideas on stocking it
these are my ideas
-snakehead
-gulper cat
-asian sun cat
-bichirs
-marble goby
-wolf fish
-medium sized puffers
well any input on compatability or what other fish i could put in would be greatly appreciated as i am new to the monster fishkeeping idea.
thanks, brez


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i have a tank for sale lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

sorry i not kept any of these


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah a good one, 6 footer

asian sun cats are awful, i had one and it tried to kill everything , very cool but a hole fish

silver tipped sharks or columbian sharks are cool but by 6 inches should be brackish and by 12 inches should be marine, and fyi if you put them in a marine tank cant have them with tangs, columbian sharks click when they are navigating around... you can actually hear them, and tang click when they are being aggresive so they will make each other insane

snakeheads are cool but jump so you need good lids

marble goby is a water cow and it will sit in the same spot for 2-3 days at a time .. boring fish ... 3

rope fish are stupid and hide all the time

african clawed frogs get massive and are pretty cool but lazy

bichirs are food motivated , and do cruze around but pretty boring too and common everyone has those..

and gulper cats are probably the coolest catfish on the planet but are highly suseptble to sickness and often come in heavily medicated and drop off shortly after i have wanted one for years

violet gobys aka dragon fish are mean looking but are lame and require marine too


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thats alot of good info


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i have had a fish sickness through all sorts of fads lol, my monster faze was pre sa/ca cichlids and hybrids 

it was an expensive learning curve and if i can help someone avoid the same mistakes i made bny being impulsive then i have done my job... but brez is hard headed lol so he is gonna do him anyways lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

gulper catfish is not highly suseptble to disease. That isn't true. And they are almost always never get medicated till they get to the importers holding tanks. Even at that, deworming is all the you need.

Gulper catfish needs to be in a tank of their own or with fish at least double its length. They will eat anything and everything.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sorry charles but in my experiences with gulper cats they make it here and die, im not saying your exp is wrong but what i have witnessed on several attempts to get them from people who import things is that they dont make it through aclimation, a gulper should be housed alone that much i agree with but they have had a horrible history from my many attempts at geting one, you guys get some stable ones i'd love one too, but i have tried on multiple ocasion and same story every time

death before quarantine is over


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

There might be your problem, having only 1 fish. Gulper is a colony fish.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

How about a group of 6-8 altum angels? Wow that would be pretty... And some Sterbai corys maybe? Or some of those hoplo catfish that Charles has... Those are so cool I want them but they are best in groups, and I don't have any tank big enough.

Is this cool or what??


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I havent even had the opourtunity to have even 1, i know they are a grouping fish... it doesnt matter i guess... im saying everytime i have ever had the chance to get these things they have died in quarantine... long before they have touched my house, .lived long enough to get my hopes up , and FAIL

none the less, this isnt supposed to be a pissing contest its a tank stock ideas, and i can only speak on personal exp with this type.. none the less if you can score them brez and they work out good stuff, however if you buy em and they drop i feel for ya...


charles said:


> There might be your problem, having only 1 fish. Gulper is a colony fish.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not trying to have a pissing contest with you. I just want to correct the information you are passing on.

How do you even call them easy to have disease if you havent eve n had one in your care. It can simply be they were just housing improperly. I have had imported many gulpers. I think the longest i had house a groupwas two months or so. I have never noticed any disease in fact, they usually ship very well. The worset i had were fish lice on them which i had to remove them one by one


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoplo catfish crossing the aqua bridge - YouTube

Off topic, sorry, but does anybody know anything about that Aqua Bridge in the video and where I could get one? I'd like to connect my two 20G tanks, and possibly put a couple of those Hoplo cats in? Think that could work?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

gsneufeld said:


> Hoplo catfish crossing the aqua bridge - YouTube
> 
> Off topic, sorry, but does anybody know anything about that Aqua Bridge in the video and where I could get one? I'd like to connect my two 20G tanks, and possibly put a couple of those Hoplo cats in? Think that could work?


You can make one. Use clear tubing. Insert an air hose, suck all the air out. The tube will not lose water as long as you dont take it out. And dont put an air stone under it. Either.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

those are cool.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I should also give you a warning also. By doing that, you are sharing whatever it is from 1 tank to another tank. So if 1 tank is sick, so is the other. Your water level will also balance out. If one of your tank has higher water than the other one, the one with less water will draw water out from the high level water tank till it is the same.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

charles where do you guys get large 5" plus clear plastic tubing from or basically the stuff gravel vacs are made out of ,? because the only stuff i can find is stupid expensive it was labeled as clear pvc though and thick like pvc is there a use for this stuff or is this a specialty thing? i would love to try this but i would want a big ole bridge not some skinny mini bridge


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ps sorry brez we stole your thread lol...


these thing happen lol


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

what about a knife fish


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

as of this point i think i will keep these fish:
-2 rainbow snakeheads
-2 bichirs
-1 red wolf fish
-1 pike cichlid
-pleco


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

brezilian, you need to figure what you want to do with the tank. Your red wolf will most likely not going to co-exist with the rainbow snakehead. YOur pike cichlid, depends on which type, will most likely kill everything else as mature. Bichirs, depends on which type, can also kill off your rainbow snakeheads.

predatory fish - you need to figure out what can be mixed together safely. Otherwise, it can be a war zone in your tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I know first hand the pike cichlid WILL eat anything that can fit in its mouth, my 12 inch guy hammered down a jag while inside a rubber maid tote they are hard core, very cool solo fish but not a something that could live with most if any of those things also the growth rate of some of these fish is conciderably slower than some others , your gonna end up with a very expensive cluster f

pick one or 2 and get your read on, google the care sheets and stack them up against each other... also take into consideration the growth rate while some slower, may be lunch for those with a rapid growth rate...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

even a tank say a 80 gallon with ONE or 2 wet pets functioning properly is better than 15 things stacked and racked in a 125 tearing up fins, eating each other

my 2 cents trust me it gets pricey quickly, not to mention the moral aspect of things imagine being stuck in your living room with someone you hated?? or worse someone trying to eat you ?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

what could i keep with a red wolf or snakehead? could i keep them with piranhas


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

:/ something very heavily armoured... Rhino Pleco maybe? You really need to research all of these fish. Search Wolf fish (or whatever) compatibility. Btw, common plecos aren't a good idea. They have a habit of nibbling on their tankmates, especially sedentary fish like bichers. You really need to start doing some reading.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

okay thanks


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

so right now ive seen a red wolf and a couple redtail barracudas getting along so i have a start


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Wont for long. Red wolf fish is very very fin-nipping. Those red wolf is much better to house with gentle giant fish that wont eat them.

But again, it is up to individual fish. You might be lucky to get a docile one. I wish you luck.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

You seam to like predatory fish. If you get a 120 gallon (4'X2'X2') I would consider a fahaka puffer. These guys are my favorite fish of all time! In time, they may out grow your 120 gallon, But that just means another great upgrade  I would recomend these dimensions for any fish growing over 12"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mbu's are boss, but fahaka's are a really sweet fish too , in my opinion the patterning on the fahaka is nicer but both killer fish , my mbu urkel by far the best / coolest fish i have ever owned, the only downside to owning a puffer is every a$$ that see it says, can you make it puff up, other than that very cool fish , nothing quite like a big ole puffer sucking a marbled cray in its mouth and decimating it , or sitting across the room and hearing the CRUNCH of a golden mystery snails shell... 

but they are messy bro, gotta double up on the filtration.. but all in all sick fish to own...


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

ya puffers are sweet but im not sure


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

right now i want some red tail barracudas, needlefish, hujeta gars and some catfish


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what happened to the wolf, boy you change your mind more than your undies lol


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

lol i really want a wolf but there is almost nothing i could keep with it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

single fish in a tank is cool too you know, wet pet status.... 1 per = no drama or accidental death of a tank mate


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Didn't read all the previous pages but what about a Datnoid with some bichers?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think he wants MONSTER fish , i dunno if a dat will satisfy his appetite lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i think he wants MONSTER fish , i dunno if a dat will satisfy his appetite lol


Ever seen a Dat eat?  I know they take a long time to get big but I think they deserve monster status.... See them for sale at larger sizes every so often.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I found a good website that says "Despite its fearsome appearance, it can be combined with other similarly-sized species in a large tank. In order to see it act naturally, though, it's much better off when kept alone as a single specimen. Smaller fish will be eaten and it's very intolerant of conspecifics, often fighting with them to the death." Erythrinus erythrinus (Red Wolf Fish) - Seriously Fish

So I guess it can be housed with other fish, just not the same species?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the tips i will just have to think about it and study alot


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

so far it seems like freshwater barracudas, cow gobys and a red wolf could work


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

brez, not trying to poo poo on your idea but if you want a water cow i could save you some cash and just send you a rock instead... i used to have one bud and seriouslly i saw it move like 3 times total and eat once before i dumped it....

Oxyeleotris marmorata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, if thats what your after you would get more excitement out of stubbing your toe... they literally sit and do nothing... just trying to save you some buck brah


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if your after something flashy , active , and of course predatory im telling ya man a big ole fahaka of mbu puffer would fill all of those , fahakas are nasty and the way they feed is intense

i loved my mbu urkel so much i would without hesitation trade everyfish i have to have him back he was AWESOME.
everything , lemme keep my big tank and i would swap it all, he was so awesome my only regret is not having the knowledge i have now back then so i could have been even better to him... BEST FISH EVER im telling ya he would grab like ping pong ball sized snails and you could hear the CRUNCH across the living room... the wife even liked urkel she is always after me to get another and stop with the stupid cichlids ... and she hates everything lol


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

lol mac could i keep a wolf with it


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

It seems like you are trying to work around the red wolf fish... so the question you are looking for is what can I put with a red wolf fish? I don't know... But google does lol. In my opinion, if you want vorascious predators, get a chiller and get some trout... I would put a cutthroat trout up against any other fish as far as viscious predators go. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

too bad it is illegal to house native species , especially game fish ie trout or salmon


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

well i could catch some bullheads


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I know, thats why you would have to say, "no thats a terrible idea!" And then quietly, by accident, drop a few in your completely, perfectly setup by accedent tank 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

lol. im not gonna attempt that


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Disclaimer... I am in no way implying you break the law. simply saying thats what would have to be done, unless you could get farm status 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

lol ya thats probably not gonna happen


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...qIC4BQ&usg=AFQjCNHKPlLokdlfjp56iCdrNKlku1BzDw
this is the setup i like


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice tank, i know first hand gars are had to switch over to pellets, but cool fish, until they choke down something there not supposed too.

I dunno man all the puffer talk has kinda got me thinking about switching gears, i think a nice mbu, my veiled fh , and a fat ole catfish might be a nice set up for my 170.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Oooooo, petland in langley had a couple little rocket gars that looked pretty sweet

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

cool i really want to go to petland


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Here, I was just there  its about 4-5"









Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

nice what else they have


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Not much else for predators... But they do have a big arro and a huge 16" flower horn in their display tank

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

cool well i will have to go soon


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

screw the gars i wanna see the 16" flowerhorn lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, i'll take a pic of him next time I am in there

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have flowerhorn envy lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

OK here's the pic of the monster FH... I hope I didn't hijack this thread 



















For size comparison. That is a 4.5"-5" convict directly below the fh.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wow thats a biggun, lol is that a flowerhorn or is that some type of veija? whatever it is its a whopper
thanks for the pics, i have been eagerly waiting to see this supposed 16 inch fh and sure that bugger is 16 inches, im sure you have all exp someone saying something is say 4 inches and when you get there it is like 2 and then there is the other type where someone is like it may be like 6 inches and when you get there it is pushing 10-12 inches lol, its funny some peoples ideas on how big an inch really is, 

but that bugger looks easily 16 inches lol so clearly you know how to use a tape measure 

thanks again


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jacky tang you on bath salts bro


----------



## Beau (Feb 20, 2013)

I have two 12 inch red stripped (giant) snakehead for sale for $150 and they are one of my favorite fish. I have them together in a 75 gallon tank that has become too small for them and they would enjoy an upgrade to your 125 gallon tank. I have had many different kinds of puffers in the past and they are another of my favorite kinds of fish to keep. Great personality!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks @beau but the seller told me that it was already sold


----------

